# IS Baji/pigua internal systems?



## qianfeng (Jun 6, 2014)

Are baji and pigua considered internal? Pigua focuses on relaxing so is it internal?

Baji quan seems to be very hard (i havent been studying to long so it might change in the future) with lots of fajin and power so is it external?


----------



## clfsean (Jun 6, 2014)

qianfeng said:


> Are baji and pigua considered internal? Pigua focuses on relaxing so is it internal?
> 
> Baji quan seems to be very hard (i havent been studying to long so it might change in the future) with lots of fajin and power so is it external?



I'd say it doesn't matter honestly. All CMA's are aiming to get to the same spot & you can't have one without the other. Baiji & Pigua don't flaunt about "Oh I'm this" or "Nope I'm this". I'd say well balanced between the two as it should be.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2014)

qianfeng said:


> Are baji and pigua considered internal? Pigua focuses on relaxing so is it internal?
> 
> Baji quan seems to be very hard (i havent been studying to long so it might change in the future) with lots of fajin and power so is it external?



It depends on who you talk to....but it does not matter one little bit....

Old saying in CMA Internal goes to external and external goes to internal...so basically they end up the same place. Also there is an article out there somewhere by Adam Hsu that talks about internal and external and I have to say I agree with him..... basically you can't have one without the other

Here is what Adam Hsu has to say about internal and external....and I tend to agree with him



> Around the same time, some clever but perhaps not very honest martial artists began promoting the idea of the so-called internal styles. No matter how fancy their words, what they were actually saying was that one can reach the highest levels without really sweating.
> 
> Would it be wise to believe a financial advisor who says we can become millionaires without investment or risk? If this isnt mere fantasy, then it must be the lottery! Im no expert on fantasy, but everyone knows that your chances of winning the lottery are very small.
> 
> In kung fu, internal and external are level distinctions, not style distinctions. No matter what styles people practice, everyone must begin with the external and work like hell: were talking about effort and discomfort; were talking blood, sweat, and tears. Through this physical and mental labor, we reach the higher levels in our chosen styles, where what is rightly called internal practice begins. When the external training reaches maturity, weve earned the right to study internal kung fu by reason of our developed and matured physical, mental, and psychological abilities.






clfsean said:


> I'd say it doesn't matter honestly. All CMA's are aiming to get to the same spot & you can't have one without the other. Baiji & Pigua don't flaunt about "Oh I'm this" or "Nope I'm this". I'd say well balanced between the two as it should be.



But I see clfsean already said that :asian:


----------



## blindsage (Jun 6, 2014)

Xingyi also appears very external to most people.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 7, 2014)

blindsage said:


> Xingyi also appears very external to most people.



This made me think of something...of the big 3 in Internal Chinese Martial Arts, Taijiquan, Baguazhang and Xingyiquan....I cannot ever remember having a discussion with Xingyi people about internal and/or external, had discussions about power generation, how to hit stuff, standing and movement but not internal or external.... there seems to be more of a "no time for this, must train" attitude or a "Shut up and train attitude in Xingyi" than the other 2..


----------

